# 3g usb datacard



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 2, 2010)

guys, i need to buy a 3g datacard for a friend with 7.2mbps hsdpa

i've heard about huwaei e122 and e170... 
there's micromax data cards but they all seem to be 3.6 mbps

which datacard should i buy?
are the huwaei cards reliable and speedy?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 3, 2010)

Huawei is better than Micromax.
E122 support external antenna and it is good too.....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 3, 2010)

^^ is the external antenna provided with e122 or do i have to buy it?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 4, 2010)

Nope,I don't think so.
Here Huawei E122 HSDPA 3G Modem USB Broadband.....


----------



## shubhankar (Nov 5, 2010)

guys i want to buy a date card

which is the best 

bsnl 3g / reliance netconnect?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 5, 2010)

shubhankar said:


> guys i want to buy a date card
> 
> which is the best
> 
> bsnl 3g / reliance netconnect?



bsnl 3g is definitely better


----------



## Revolution (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea,BSNL is better ATM but wait for other private players too.....


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2010)

Tata Docomo is going to roll out 3G anytime soon. I heard their 3G ready cards can be activated now. Don't know abt their Data Cards though.


----------



## dr.rdb (Nov 19, 2010)

tata docomo 3g modems

3.6Mbps - Rs 1999
7.2Mbps - Rs 2600
21Mbps HSPA - Rs 3500


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 20, 2010)

i have heawei O2. for 2700 bought 5 months ago. awesome data card. 7.2MBPS speed


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2010)

^^ is o2 ... the model no.?


----------



## happy17292 (Nov 21, 2010)

^^^ e169


----------



## acewin (Nov 29, 2010)

there are so many huawei 3g device, how can you compare any all look same to me LOL


----------



## saliha (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi..

Huawei is much better than micromax..
For best one you can go for BSNL or Reliance..


----------



## Juventis1981 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would definitely wait for other private players before jumping into 3G data cards. I earlier burnt my finger by buying the MTS M blaze  CDMA data card and it sucks big time.
Tata DoCoMo might be my best bet this time around for 3G services, if and only if they have reasonable rates. BSNL and MTNL are giving pretty reasonable rates on 3Gservices upto Rs 850 for 5GB download. But have not tried them as yet.

Anybody who has used Rcom 3G services, could you please update howz the network connectivity?


----------



## dr.rdb (Dec 27, 2010)

As I am from Kolkata, can not use Reliance 3G with my 2G SIM!  but my friends from mumbai saying the speed is good, compared to Tata Docomo. Reliance 3G speed varies from 2Mbit/s - 4Mbit/s ! But browsing is not that good, I guess that's coz of long ping time! Download is fast, as few people are using it currently! 

But as tariff is high, there will be few takers of 3G!


----------

